# Supplements?



## Payton (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,
My husband made a horrible grooming mistake on the hocks. I have a ten month old boy. Is that too young to supplement?
The hair is just not growing out..
He does not come from lines with heavy coat!

Would Nupro help ? Would vitamins help?
Would k9 show stopper help.. Ha, I am desperate..
Could doggie hair extensions work.. hahahahaha,, just kidding... 
It looks so bad! I just trimmed it back but if I go even further, it would look bad.. I hid my grooming tools now!!!

Thank you.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I use Nupro and have noticed a better coat on Tysen. It is now longer, fuller, and has a shine to it. His elbows, which only had callouses, now has fur covering them.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, I've tried a lot of things and none of them have made an appreciable difference. Provided the dog is healthy and parasite free, you can't force nature. Luckily grooming mistakes grow out! On the hock is not to bad, cut it even and nobody will notice.


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

It will grow out, but i supplement with fish oil
Look at the back and get a product that the epa/dha is over 300
give 1 capsule for every 20 lbs
I get mine at BJ`s
Contains the omega 3 fatty acids that are missing from most dogs diets
I raw feed,but mostly grain fed beef as i cant afford the meat from
grass fed beef much
Its wonderful for the coat


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with Anney-it will grow out. Probably in about 6 weeks, which is generally the amount of time necessary to see a difference in coat with food or supplements.

I do use k9showstopper on three of my dogs, but I honestly can't say I have seen much difference. Both have gorgeous coats, but had them before the showstopper and will have them after the showstopper. I mostly have it because the Crested won't eat her food without the showstopper on it (embarassing because I have never given in on food idiosyncracies before).


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I've never used supplements on my dogs and if you saw there coats in real life there shiney,straight and bright. Shelley my female is only 13 months old the pictures i have of her parents shows that her parents don't have a long coat, Either its jus them or her parents have been cliped short. So Shelley will probably be the same if in deed her parents have a shorter coat. 

The coat will grow back so i wouldn't worry with supplements. I'm sure people wouldn't even notice unless they really looked for it.


----------

